# Car sinks overnight with Airride



## Dan...P (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, bought a 2010 GTI bagged about 3 months ago, and ever since I got it, the rear bags deflate almost all the way while being parked over night. Obviously I am not too familiar with airride as it probably very easy to fix, but why is this? It's every night, no matter the weather. Do I need to tighten something?!!

ALSO, my neighbor asked me today "Did you take care of your lines for winter" talking about my air setup....I'm not sure what he meant by this, but is there something I should do to keep my air setup intact and working perfect during cold months!?

Thanks for ANY help/time

-Dan


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

Did you put sealant on the threads? Sounds like either you forgot that or you did that, but haven't tightened the fittings all the way down. Easy check is to spray soapy water on the fittings and see if it bubbles; if it does, there's your leak.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

you have a leak start with the bags themselves and go from there as far as treating your lines you dont really need to do it for the most part youll be fine as long as there is a water trap before the tank from the compressor


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Put 15 ml of ethanol or air brake anti freeze in your air tank!

Your leak could be from a frozen checkvalve after the compressor leader line, the viair ones are really easy to froze over... you can change them to SMC check valves which won't froze.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Dan, Did you purchase the car with the air ride previously installed? It sounds like your system just needs a good once over, checking the lines, leak checks and adding some antifreeze as mentioned. What rear bags are in the car? If it's airlift double bellows with trimmed brackets it's possible the lower mounting bolt punctured the bag plate.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

what management do you have in the car? if it is accuair then all of your bags could loose pressure because the tank loosing pressure overnight, with autopilot v1 or 2 that doesnt happen because valves dont need any back pressure to stay closed.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Rat4Life said:


> what management do you have in the car? if it is accuair then all of your bags could loose pressure because the tank loosing pressure overnight, with autopilot v1 or 2 that doesnt happen because valves dont need any back pressure to stay closed.


is this true? if the tank is leaking the bags wont leak the same??


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

boradie sucht said:


> is this true? if the tank is leaking the bags wont leak the same??


yes dean, if the tank is leaking and you are using a vu4 the car will sink if the tank is leaking. the valves need back pressure. if you want to avoid this put a check valve on the line leading to the manifold from the tank.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

Twilliams83 said:


> yes dean, if the tank is leaking and you are using a vu4 the car will sink if the tank is leaking. the valves need back pressure. if you want to avoid this put a check valve on the line leading to the manifold from the tank.


thanks todd :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Cant be the tank loosing pressure, he claimed the rear looses pressure, if the tank was draining the front would usually drop first as it requires more pressure to lift.
If the front is staying up, odds are the tank is holding (to a degree)


----------

